# Glock 19/23 questions



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi everyone!
Great Glock forum. Lots of good info 
I am in the market for a handgun and am partial to Glocks. Back a bunch of years I had a Glock 26 but never mastered great accuracy with the 2nd and on shot. It was just too small for me. I'm sure if I practiced more it could have gotten better, but that's another story.
Now I am interested in the 19/23 and have some questions:
I really would like to stick with the 9mm but 19's are scarce here locally. I know the 19 & 23 have the same frame, so can the 23 be converted over to 9mm?

I am looking at both new and used. A new 19/23 from a dealer is around $539, and I've seen a couple "new never fired" private sales for $500. * private sales have the 19 Gen 4 but dealers only have the 23
I have seen used in the $400 range.
What are the pros/cons of the different Generations for both? In case I find a good used somewhere.

Is the warranty still covered (on new guns) in a private sale?

I live somewhat off grid on 80 acres. We have coyotes, mountain lions, a rare wolf and some have even seen bears. I hike a lot with our dog and do work with our tractor and Polaris ranger. Not to mention wanting to carry cc when I go out in public. So a lot of different situations. Any suggestions on holsters? I realize that's a personal preference that I need to determine on my own, however any initial help will be appreciated. I assume I'll need a separate holster for cc in public and one for on our land. I do not think I'm a fan of IWB and do not want a lot of restrictions while working. It is also cold here in the winter so I wear heavy coat and gloves.

Probably the biggest reason I want to stay with the 9mm is ammo cost. In general, there is about an $8-$10 difference between the two for a box of 20. Is that about right? That can add up since I want to get a lot of shooting in.
Also, I have been reading a bunch of threads as to the best defensive ammo to use. I see a lot about the +9 and +9+. Is this the best to use in the 19, and is it true it should not be used in the 23?

Finally, and links on some help in learning the different types of ammo? Weights, casings etc

Thanks for any help

Jim


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

All you need to convert the 23 to 9mm is a conversion barrel. Another option, if 19s are scarce, is the 17. Slightly larger, but it's not a huge difference.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There is always on-line buying for the 19, but you may want to consider the 17 like DD said. I've carried both, and there really isn't a lot of difference. Give it a shot, but I would look into the on-line purchase for the 19 if that is really what you want. Saves time and money of conversion.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did not realize the 17 and 19 are close in size. I thought there was enough of a difference to make a difference. At least when CC.
I have considered online purchases but was concerned about the fee I would need to pay to have it sent to a dealer. In general, is this fee considerable? Again I have a budget.

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Most FFL fees are reasonable. The fee my dealer charges is $35, but I've seen it as high as $50. Ask a local dealer and see what they charge. Most may be willing to get you one for the same or similar cost as on-line just to earn your business.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The G19 and G23 are both excellent guns. As for ammo, 9mm practice ammo is readily available at good prices over the internet so that shouldn't be a concern... same for the .40S&W cartridge. Most of your shooting is going to be with practice ammo since it is less expensive and you will want to shoot quite a bit to gain both effectiveness and confidence in your chosen pistol.

The self defense ammunition is more expensive for obvious reasons but not as much as $8 to $10 per 20-count box. I buy mine in 50-count boxes. And there is no such thing as "+9" or "+90+" loads. I think you mean +P or +P+. Since you are in an area where you are likely to run across some 4-legged critters with an attitude, I would opt for the G23 and stoke it with a high quality bonded bullet or one that has a reputation for not shedding its jacket. The Speer Gold Dot JHP in 165 or 180 grain (I like the 165 grain "hot" load, #53970, for my G23) is excellent as is the Federal HST 165 grain load.

For bear, the .40S&W is marginal at best unless you go with one of the wildcat (specialty) loaders, such as Underwood. If I was worried about bear, the minimum caliber in a Glock for me would be the 10mm.

I have both in gen3 and gen4 versions and I prefer the new gen4's for a few reasons. My carry gun is usually my gen4 G23. There could be some ejection problems when adapting a G23 to 9mm use because the ejector is different in those two models. This could cause a stovepipe or a failure to eject. Also you would probably have to change the recoil spring since it is stronger for the .40 caliber than for the 9mm. And don't forget magazines.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Given all your possible uses/needs, I would also suggest the .40 caliber compact G23, with an aftermarket conversion barrel to allow cheaper practice with 9mm. You can go with either a Gen3 or Gen4 in this model; both have been trouble-free. If you are a lefty, the Gen4 is probably a better choice, as it allows for switching the magazine catch button to the other side for more convenient use by left-handed shooters.

I'd also suggest trying out a .40, if you can, before buying one. They have slightly more recoil, and it's kind of snappy/abrupt compared to the same size pistol in 9mm. Some folks have no problem with it, others say it is noticeable but manageable, and still others don't like it at all and don't think the small increase in power and bullet diameter/weight is worth the increased recoil and ammo costs.

If you decide to get the 9mm G19 instead (still not a bad choice, I have several), I would suggest only considering a Gen3 model. Some of the Gen4 9mm models were a bit picky about functioning with low-powered practice ammo, which is the kind most folks shoot when they want to practice with their new pistol. The only exception would be a private sale where the seller would allow you to shoot the pistol before buying it. If you personally test it, with factory ammo, in YOUR hands (not someone else; different people hold and shoot pistols differently), and it performs reliably, then a Gen4 9mm would be okay.

In reality, not that many people buy a gun and _truly_ never shoot it. If you are seeing multiple advertisements for private-sale, almost-new-but-honest-I've-never-shot-it 9mm Gen4 Glock pistols, I would venture a guess that these are ones that the owners bought and fired once, only to find they didn't shoot reliably with cheap target ammo (and they didn't want to feed it the expensive stuff which will function just fine), so they cleaned them up really well and are trying to sell them to get something else. Often, these early Gen4 models WILL reliably run the cheap ammo after they are broken-in with full-power loads, but most folks don't have the patience to do that, so they try to get rid of it and make it someone else's problem. Gen1/Gen2/Gen3 Glocks have a reputation for shooting reliably right from the start, but the beefed-up-to-better-handle-the-.40-recoil-and-wear Gen4 models, when offered in 9mm, are a little more picky


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

For what it is worth, I have owned a number of Glock 19 Gen4s, and never had a problem out of any of them, with thousands of rounds down range from the cheapest to the best. I believe there were some issues early on, but whatever the case, Glock must have worked it out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> For what it is worth, I have owned a number of Glock 19 Gen4s, and never had a problem out of any of them, with thousands of rounds down range from the cheapest to the best. I believe there were some issues early on, but whatever the case, Glock must have worked it out.


I agree, and most of my experience mirrors yours, but I finally did get to see (and shoot) a single example owned by a (competent) acquaintance; that pistol simply was not reliable, so I know they do exist, even though I believe them to be rare. I also think that some are unreliable due to not being cleaned and lubricated _before being fired for the first time_ (in accordance with the manual), although these examples usually shape-up and run just fine once they are cleaned and oiled properly.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

JimNAZ said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I did not realize the 17 and 19 are close in size. I thought there was enough of a difference to make a difference. At least when CC.


Of course there is enough to make a difference when you're concealing. Not as much difference as between the 26 and the 19, but a difference. 
How significant that difference is depends on you.
I can conceal a G17 without any difficulty. Hell, I can and do conceal a G41 or a Para P14-45 at times.
Concealability is a function of grip size (barrel is much less significant), body size, body shape, holster choice and clothing choice.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Again, thank you for all this info. You gave me a lot to consider. I'll be heading into the big city (haha) for a month so I will see if the local ranges have these guns to rent. 
Also, where can I go on the Internet to learn more about ammunition?

Jim


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

JimNAZ said:


> Again, thank you for all this info. You gave me a lot to consider. I'll be heading into the big city (haha) for a month so I will see if the local ranges have these guns to rent.
> Also, where can I go on the Internet to learn more about ammunition?
> 
> Jim


I ordered online from Freedom Munitions. They usually have a decent selection and good prices.


----------

